# Do your pet doves ever get jealous?



## JoeA92 (Feb 11, 2013)

So I've recently acquired a Diamond Dove named Maggie. My ringneck, Dakota, is showing some interest in her but not bow-cooing. I put them close to each other this afternoon in the front porch (which is new to both parties). I held Maggie's cage in my lap as Dakotas Outdoor cage (really just her old cage as we don't want to take her flight cage out because the condo association is rather type A-ish and hyper critical about we have outdoors, so we use his old cage until he's harness trained). I've made sure to give more attention to Dakota while Maggie is still getting acclimated. 

Anyway funny thing is I was singing to them when the cages were close by outside. When I looked at Maggie, she would look away and Dakota would look at me. When I looked at Dakota, He looked away but Maggie was looking up at me! Lol. I alternated attention with each verse. Dakota was pacing around his cage a bit but I think that could have also been due to other factors (wind, new location, noisy kids play ohm in the parking lot).


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I doubt its jealousy. More likely other factors. But doves can get "territorial" about their cages. Mine usually don't like it if another dove (or even another bird), comes in their cage, especially if they have eggs.

I don't know about "harness training" a dove. I would think they would not like it and it would stress them out. And all the handling required to put it on, might also make your dove afraid of you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree with Lefty07 about the harness. Don't think it would work so well with them. I wouldn't take them out on a harness. I would let them fly inside.


----------

